# Apologeten des Christentums berufen sich darauf



## Löwenfrau

Hello,

In the following context, the expression "sich berufen auf" means "to make reference to", "to resort to", "to take refuge with", "to avail [oneself] of" or "to have recourse to"?


"Der bescheidenen Ehrlichkeit, sich zu der einfachen Negation des Gottesbegriffs zu bekennen, zum Atheismus, zu dem Eingeständnis, daß man den Sinn des Wortes Gott nicht verstehe – dieser kleinen Tapferkeit steht der christliche Sprachgebrauch gegenüber, der das Epitheton _gottlos_ nicht als schlichte Bezeichnung einer theoretischen Überzeugung gelten läßt, sondern eine praktische Disqualifikation mit dem Worte verbindet einen ähnlichen Makel wie mit dem Worte _ruchlos_. Apologeten des Christemtums berufen sich auf diesen Sprachgebrauch, der zwar nicht unter den Atheisten (das ginge nicht mehr gut seit Spinoza und Bayle), wohl aber unter den Gottlosen einen schlechten Menschen verstand." Mauthner

Ich weiss, dieser Deutschen Ausdrück mehrere Bedeutungen enthält, und da es vom Kontext abhängt...

Doch hier alle die Bedeutungen passen wahrscheilinch so wie so gut.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Du hast Recht, dieser Ausdruck hat mehrere Bedeutungen. Davon erscheinen mir 'to make reference to..' und 'to have recourse to..' am wahrscheinlichsten zu sein. Auf Italienisch haben wir ein Zeitwort 'richiamarsi' (Sp.rellamarse?), welches die verschiedenen Bedeutungen umfasst. Vielleicht existiert so was auch im Portugiesischen?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ja, wir haben einigen auf Portugiesisch auch... Ich wollte aber doch noch hören, welche von den mehreren Bedeutung ist hier der Fall. ...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Für mich geht's ein bisschen in die Richtung von _... take advantage of this usage._


----------



## Löwenfrau

Hmmm.... also, sich profitieren...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_sich zunutze machen_


----------



## Löwenfrau

Schimmelreiter said:


> _sich zunutze machen_






Alles klar.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _sich zunutze machen_


Nee, das geht komplett in die falsche Richtung. _Sich auf etwas berufen_ ist immer apologetisch und nie praktisch. Es heißt das man eine Autorität oder eine autoritative Quelle heranzieht um sein Handeln oder seine Überzeugung zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> Nee, das geht komplett in die falsche Richtung. _Sich auf etwas berufen_ ist immer apologetisch und nie praktisch. Es heißt das man eine Autorität oder eine autoritative Quelle heranzieht um sein Handeln oder seine Überzeugung zu rechtfertigen.



berndf, I don't know in German, but in English the expression "to make use (or misuse) of something" doesn't have to be related to practical purposes. It can remain within the ideas' atmosphere, therefore, apology too...


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> berndf, I don't know in German, but in English the expression "to make use (or misuse) of something" doesn't have to be related to practical purposes. It can remain within the ideas' atmosphere, therefore, apology too...


I said the German expression was *always *apologetic and *never *practical. SR's explanation therefore invoked misleading connotations.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _sich zunutze machen_
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, das geht komplett in die falsche Richtung. _Sich auf etwas berufen_ ist immer apologetisch und nie praktisch. Es heißt das man eine Autorität oder eine autoritative Quelle heranzieht um sein Handeln oder seine Überzeugung zu rechtfertigen.
Click to expand...

The apologists of Christianity base their reasoning on this usage of _gottlos_. 
Don't they thus take advantage of it/use it to their advantage in order to justify the Christian religion?




berndf said:


> I said the German expression was *always *apologetic and *never *practical. SR's explanation therefore invoked misleading connotations.


I did not suggest _sich_ _zunutze machen_. I suggested _take advantage of_. I later explained _take advantage of_ as _sich zunutze machen.

_The question is: Does _take advantage of_ have the same undesirable connotations that _sich zunutze machen_ does and should it therefore be ruled out?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Don't they thus take advantage of it/use it to their advantage in order to justify the Christian religion?


They may or may not take advantage of it. The German sentence does not invoke this connotation. Again, the primary connotation of _taking advantage_ is practical. The *only *connotation of _sich berufen_ is apologetic.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I think the best Portuguese expression in this case is "valer-se de". I think it fits well the context and respects the limits that berndf is pointing out. Unfortunately, you guys can't say much about it...


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> I think the best Portuguese expression in this case is "valer-se de". I think it fits well the context and respects the limits that berndf is pointing out. Unfortunately, you guys can't say much about it...


Was hältst Du von _invocar_ (im Sinne von _evocar_)?


----------



## bearded

Normalerweise bin ich mit Schimmelreiters sehr überzeugenden Deutungen einverstanden, in diesem Falle aber neige ich dazu, Berndf rechtzugeben.  Es scheint mir, dass - wenn wir 'take advantage/sich zunutze machen' übersetzen - wir zum Text etwas hinzufügen, das der Text nicht enthält.  Es mag sein, dass die Apologeten, indem sie sich auf den betreffenden Sprachgebrauch berufen, sich diesen auch zunutze machen, aber der Text sagt es nicht, und ich denke, man sollte möglichst wortgetreu übersetzen. Ich würde ''make reference to'' oder nach Berndfs Vorschlag ''evocar'' (dieses Verb gibt es übrigens auch auf Italienisch mit derselben Bedeutung.) für richtiger halten.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe die Variante _invocar _noch ins Spiel gebracht, weil ich dieses Verb mehrfach in EU Drucksachen gefunden habe, wo im Deutsche _sich berufen_ steht. Ich finde dieses Vorgehen oft recht hilfreich, weil man bei EU Drucksachen immer synoptisch Versionen desselben Textes in verschiedenen Sprachen vergleichen kann.

Beispiel: Deutsch - Portugiesisch - Italienisch


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> Ich habe die Variante _invocar _noch ins Spiel gebracht, weil ich dieses Verb mehrfach in EU Drucksachen gefunden habe, wo im Deutsche _sich berufen_ steht. Ich finde dieses Vorgehen oft recht hilfreich, weil man bei EU Drucksachen immer synoptisch Versionen desselben Textes in verschiedenen Sprachen vergleichen kann.
> 
> Beispiel: Deutsch - Portugiesisch - Italienisch



Das Problem ist es, dass dieses Verb (evocar) hat im Portugiesisch etwa eine poetische Betönung. Z.B.: John Keat's poems evoke an ideal of pure beauty.

Ich denke, vielleicht "to make reference to" (erwähnen?) oder "to allude to" würden neutraler klingen ...


----------



## berndf

Darum habe ich ja auch _*in*vocar _vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Löwenfrau said:


> Apologeten des Christemtums berufen sich auf diesen Sprachgebrauch, der zwar nicht unter den Atheisten (das ginge nicht mehr gut seit Spinoza und Bayle), wohl aber unter den Gottlosen einen schlechten Menschen verstand." Mauthner


Man könnte auf Deutsch auch sagen: 

_Apologeten des Christentums *bemühen* diesen Sprachgebrauch, um Gottlose als schlechte Menschen zu diffamieren._​ 
Das tun sie übrigens allen Ernstes bis heute: Ich kann mich da z.B. an ein "Wort zum Sonntag" in der ARD aus dem Jahr 2009 erinnern, in dem ein evangelischer Bischof "Gottlose" in die Nähe von Raubtierkapitalisten rückte, so als ob moralische Werte wie Gerechtigkeit nur für sich reklamieren könne, wer diese von "Gott" ableitet.


			
				Ralf Meister said:
			
		

> Das Gegenbild des Gerechten ist übrigens der Gottlose.


 www.rundfunkdienst.ekbo.de/Webdesk/documents/Ekbo006/Manuskripte/Wort+zum+Sonntag+5.9.2009.pdf.pdf

_Etwas bemühen_ kann im Deutschen auch so etwas heißen wie "ein Argument von weit herholen" (to "far-fetch" an argument). Vielleicht gibt es einen ähnlichen Ausdruck auf Portugiesisch. Im Wörterbuch von Wördreference.com zu finden unter: bemühen (II v/t 2.)


----------



## Löwenfrau

Actually, "invocar" (to invoke) is a good option and it also points to the meaning that Gernot has indicated. But again: Gernot's meaning is not so neutral, "to far-fetch an argument" has a somewhat bad connotation...
And this would be the meaning of "to quote (a far-fetched argument) in one's own favor", which can be implicit in "invocar".

But for some reason berndf does not agree with any derogatory sense in "sich berufen auf" within the context. (But I can't help thinking in a somewhat derogatory sense...)


----------



## Edinburgher

Man kann _apologetic_ und _practical_ nicht total voneinander trennen; there is much common ground between the views SR and Bernd are expressing.

_Sie berufen sich auf X _means they are using (or pointing to, you could even say "invoking") X as a justification for the position they are taking.
Also mehr Rechtfertigung als Grundlage zur praktischen Weiterentwicklung, doch glaube ich, die Grenzen verschwimmen da ein wenig.  Wenn man sich erstmal rechtfertigen kann, dann ist das Argument schon halb gewonnen.

By invoking another person's or group's position, you are making the point that your own argument isn't so far fetched, dass es nicht nur auf dem eigenen Mist gewachsen ist.


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Actually, "invocar" (to invoke) is a good option and it also points to the meaning that Gernot has indicated. But again: Gernot's meaning is not so neutral, "to far-fetch an argument" has a somewhat bad connotation...
> And this would be the meaning of "to quote (a far-fetched argument) in one's own favor", which can be implicit in "invocar".
> 
> But for some reason berndf does not agree with any derogatory sense in "sich berufen auf" within the context. (But I can't help thinking in a somewhat derogatory sense...)


The derogatory connotation lies in the context of the text and not in the expression itself. Adding anything that would re-emphasize this connotation is in my mind unnecessary and would unduly inflate this connotation. Gernot's modification (_Apologeten des Christentums bemühen diesen Sprachgebrauch, __um Gottlose als schlechte Menschen zu diffamieren_) yields a _much _stronger negative connotation than the one Mauthner actually used and would not be faithful to the tone of the original text.


----------



## berndf

Edinburgher said:


> Man kann _apologetic_ und _practical_ nicht total voneinander trennen; there is much common ground between the views SR and Bernd are expressing.
> 
> _Sie berufen sich auf X _means they are using (or pointing to, you could even say "invoking") X as a justification for the position they are taking.
> Also mehr Rechtfertigung als Grundlage zur praktischen Weiterentwicklung, doch glaube ich, die Grenzen verschwimmen da ein wenig.  Wenn man sich erstmal rechtfertigen kann, dann ist das Argument schon halb gewonnen.
> 
> By invoking another person's or group's position, you are making the point that your own argument isn't so far fetched, dass es nicht nur auf dem eigenen Mist gewachsen ist.


Der praktische Nutzen für den sich Rechtfertigenden liegt in der Rechtfertigung durch den Sprachgebrauch und nicht im Sprachgebrauch selbst. Diese Nuance ginge verloren, folgte man SR's Vorschlag.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Then, I think "invoke" is a fine "Mittelpunkt". It doesn't point necessarily to a derogatory sense, but it leaves this possibility open.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Der praktische Nutzen für den sich Rechtfertigenden liegt in der Rechtfertigung durch den Sprachgebrauch und nicht im Sprachgebrauch selbst.


Meine Sichtweise gründet sich auf den Unterschied zwischen _sich auf etwas beziehen_ und _sich auf etwas berufen. _Letztere Wendung scheint mir _utilise_ zu implizieren (zum Unterschied von _use_).


_to utilise = to use advantageously_


----------



## Löwenfrau

Just for the record, I think it might be interesting to post an extended context (in which we can see very clearly the derogatory undertone):

_Der bescheidenen Ehrlichkeit, sich zu der einfachen Negation des Gottesbegriffs zu bekennen, zum Atheismus, zu dem Eingeständnis, daß man den Sinn des Wortes Gott nicht verstehe – dieser kleinen Tapferkeit steht der christliche Sprachgebrauch gegenüber, der das Epitheton gottlos nicht als schlichte Bezeichnung einer theoretischen Überzeugung gelten läßt, sondern eine praktische Disqualifikation mit dem Worte verbindet, einen ähnlichen Makel wie mit dem Worte ruchlos. Apologeten des Christentums berufen sich auf diesen Sprachgebrauch, der zwar nicht unter den Atheisten (das ginge nicht mehr gut seit Spinoza und Bayle), wohl aber unter den Gottlosen einen schlechten Menschen verstand._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Meine Sichtweise gründet sich auf den Unterschied zwischen _sich auf etwas beziehen_ und _sich auf etwas berufen. _Letztere Wendung scheint mir _utilise_ zu implizieren (zum Unterschied von _use_).
> 
> _to utilise = to use advantageously_


_Sich rechtfertigen_ heißt zunächst einmal _sich rechtfertigen_ und sonst nicht. Nur darum, weil es nützlich sein könnte sich zu rechtfertigen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass _sich rechtfertigen_ auch _nützlich sein _heißt. Es *ist* vielleicht nützlich aber es *heißt* es nicht. Du vermischt da Pragmatik und Semantik.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Sich rechtfertigen_ heißt zunächst einmal _sich rechtfertigen_ und sonst nicht. Nur darum, weil es nützlich sein könnte sich zu rechtfertigen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass _sich rechtfertigen_ auch _nützlich sein _heißt. Es *ist* vielleicht nützlich aber es *heißt* es nicht. Du vermischt da Pragmatik und Semantik.


Ich habe die Überlegung angeboten, dass, wer_ sich auf etwas beruft_, dies jedenfalls in der Erwartung eines Nutzens tut.

Einwand: Was, wenn der Nutzen ausbleibt?

Was hältst Du von: 

_Apologeten des Christentums *wollen* sich diesen Sprachgebrauch zunutze machen._


----------

